# REC: Macaroni and cheese and cheese and cheese and........



## luckytrim (May 27, 2007)

Macaroni and cheese and cheese

and cheese and cheese and cheese


1 lb. uncooked elbow macaroni
2 c. milk
2 c. half-and-half
3 c.  sharp white Cheddar cheese, shredded
3 c. American cheese, shredded
2 c. Parmesan cheese, shredded
2 c. mozzarella cheese, shredded
2 c. Gruyere cheese, shredded
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/2 tsp Creole seasoning
1/4 tsp ground white pepper
1/4 tsp hot sauce or to taste (optional)

      Preheat oven to 350° F.
      Cook macaroni according to package directions. Drain well; set aside 
and keep warm.
       pour milk and half-and-half in large saucepan.  Add  Over medium 
heat, bring to almost boiling. Reduce heat to low. Stir in the white pepper, 
hot sauce and creole seasoning.
       Gradually add cheeses, stirring constantly. Cook and stir  until all 
cheese has melted, about 5 minutes.
      Pour 3/4 of the cheese sauce over macaroni and stir until well 
blended.
      Place macaroni in 4-quart casserole (or individual serving-sized 
ovenproof dishes.
      Sprinkle with bread crumbs. Cover with the remaining cheese sauce
       Bake 50 to 60 minutes or until browned and bubbly.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2007)

That sounds fabulous.  I can picture it already with a green salad on the side.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Katie H (May 27, 2007)

Awesome, lucky.  Add some crumbled crispy fried bacon bits (real bacon) and I'm in.  Yum, double yum!


----------

